# ...



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

.


----------



## samiam (Jan 28, 2011)

omg annie im so sorry...=( it sounds like it was too much stimulation I wanted to post this up on here I read about DR frm my book 'feeling unreal' about what happens to us w/ florescent lighting...basically our DR gets worst mine does too when I look at really bright flowers or trees or very sunny day they look really messed up. So i'll just post it :

'Alternatively, depersonlaization individuals are known to be unusually sensitive to all kinds of perceptual over stimulation (noise,crowds,busy streets, computer screens overloaded with information, new and unfamiliar enviornments, and even perceptually challenging cognitive tests) the vulnerablity to flurescent lights could have something to do with this kind of perceptual overstimulation. A PET STUDY HAS DOCUMENTED THAT PPL WITH DPD have changes in brain activity in the sensory association areas of the temporal,occiptial, and parietal cortex, which are responsible for preocessing and inegrationg incoming sensory stimuli.' blah gist of it

anyway i hope your doing ok. I wanted to say earlier this month i had a similar exprience I was at my little cousins birthday it was at this big banquet w/ a band anyway when the band started up I just felt so tripped out the hundred of ppl or more walking around loud speaker surroun music..i was trying my best to not freak out and run i just rocked back and forth it was like the noise was stuck in my head coming in all directions it was horrible, i left like 20 mins later. I'm glad you were able to tough thorugh it. hope to hear frm u soon sweetie.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Unrelated


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

thats very sad, that DP does such things to you. but honestly, why did you stay in the bar and watch football? i also have some corporal issues with DP but when it starts and i am in companion, i usually say "sorry, i suddenly got a very bad headache. its very strange, maybe a migraine. i will go home and rest". you for example have already puked, so why didnt you say "i just puked, maybe some of the food wasnt good anymore, i will go home now." i mean, a good lie is always better then staying there and trying to have a nice evening with DPDR, thats only self punishment.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

.


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

I had something like this when I went to Brighton. It was so fucking severe I thought I was going to die.

In my opinion, it was a severe panic attack. I have heard it's natural to get distortion (dp/dr) in panic attacks, and als vertigo and disconnection from yourself etc.. I was just walking along, when I felt like I blacked out or something, then everything looked so fake and distorted, I almost sat down on the ground and started to cry, but I forced myself back to the hotel. Luckily for me, this helped me start to recover more. All you need to do is to sit down, and breath in, and out. It is very hard to do at first, you feel like your going to die or pass out, but you need to repeat in your mind "Calm, calm, it's okay, everything is okay, you are very brave, very brave. Calm.", and breathe in and out. Sounds cheesy, I know, but it helps me a lot. When you start to calm, tell yourself how proud you are that you are being strong with something like this. A little confidence helps a lot IMO, it can really make you overcome it. When you do overcome it, it is extremely satisfying; you feel like you have achieved enlightment or something









I honestly think these attacks are just severe panic attacks, or vertigo and then panic from the vertigo.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

What you describe here annie is totally what i felt when having a panic attack due to weed...

Shits weird


----------

